

LearnedLeague: a booming, invitation-only, underground trivia competition - Mz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/the-coolest-weirdest-internet-community-youll-never-be-able-to-join/2014/08/20/3c3f565e-26eb-11e4-958c-268a320a60ce_story.html

======
defen
Learned League is fun if you treat it as a quick daily trivia quiz. I'm
convinced that it is rife with cheaters, though, which makes the competition
part not as fun. There's really no way to prove it, but it's impossible not to
be suspicious when there are people who get 1 wrong answer in an entire
season, or when you give up 3 points to someone on an obscure theater
question, when that person is historically 2-30 in that category.

~~~
jc123
I assume using a search engine is cheating? But it seems like a good way to
learn more trivia.

~~~
defen
You're not allowed to use any external resources to answer the questions -
books, internet, friends, etc. You can use a pencil and paper for the math
questions but that's it.

------
dubfan
I tend to avoid pub trivia nights since they tend to focus too much on pop
culture, which is one of my weak areas of trivia knowledge. This, on the other
hand, sounds right up my alley. Too bad it's invite-only.

~~~
autokad
well it is the internet, you can always try to create your own? once you have
people willing to play, their league isn't special or unique

~~~
dubfan
I can't start it by myself, and if I knew like-minded people, one of them
would probably have a connection to this group already.

------
flurie
I'm sort of annoyed that their little embedded quiz didn't accept my answer
"Jean-Michel Basquiat" and instead wanted "Jean Michel Basquiat".

------
dang
We changed the linkbaity title to a sentence from the article that seems to
describe what it's about.

